# DX for Baseline EKG ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 23, 2009)

New patient comes in and has HTN and CAD. Doc performs an EKG so she has a baseline to go off of for future comparisons. How do you code this?


----------



## deeva456 (Sep 23, 2009)

Per the Medicare LCD list, you can bill the EKG with both of the dx codes you provided; 401.1, 414.01. There isnt a dx code to indicate that the doctor is performing the EKG to establish a baseline reading. Check the LCD list L28255 for billable dx. 

Good luck!
Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

